# Free Villager Pixel Art!



## Stacie (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, a little while ago I did some pixel art of my villagers for my signature.  A few people have PMd me about them so I decided to open up this thread for requests.

I decided to make the requests free since, lets face it, there's a few villagers around that a lot of people have and I'd feel weird charging people to use the same completed art over and over.  Only asking for bells from the original requester seems weird too, so yeah!  Free!

My only rule is please don't request more than 10 at once!

Here are the villagers I have completed so far!  Just save & crop out if you want to use any of them.



Spoiler
























































​



Don't see the villagers you want there?  Request away! ​


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, they are so cute!~ .3.
I request the villagers from my town, if that's possible? :3 I just wanna see how cute they'd look <3

Fang, Whitney, Pecan, Poppy, Pashmina, Pekoe, and O' Hare~


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 28, 2014)

Ahhh those are adorable! I'd love my villagers in my sig if possible ;-) not counting marshal cause you already did him!


----------



## tiffc (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh wow!
I'd love to see Hans, Cube, Rod, Tipper, Flo, Nan, Anabelle, and Astrid please!
(Looks like you already finished Rocco and Kabuki)

Thank you so much - those are the villagers currently living in Treehut!


----------



## cinny (Mar 28, 2014)

Sooo cute! I really wished I knew how to make pixels or draw at least >:
I'd like to request a few though!~ Genji, Fuschia, Zell or Ruby ♥


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful pixel of villagers *-*
Can you do Hamlet please ?


----------



## sej (Mar 28, 2014)

There cute! Could you please do Twiggy?


----------



## Stacie (Mar 28, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> Oh, they are so cute!~ .3.
> I request the villagers from my town, if that's possible? :3 I just wanna see how cute they'd look <3
> 
> Fang, Whitney, Pecan, Poppy, Pashmina, Pekoe, and O' Hare~



Here you go! 





Erf, that Whitney is a little invisible.  Here she is with darker outlines!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 28, 2014)

Can I request my 10 villagers? aka Moe, Tabby, Rolf, Ken, Jacques, Genji, Annalisa, Frita, Bree, Alfonso.. sorry for requesting so many jwj


----------



## Stacie (Mar 28, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> Ahhh those are adorable! I'd love my villagers in my sig if possible ;-) not counting marshal cause you already did him!



This is all I have done for tonight, too tired to finish, sorry!





I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh~ That's so cute!~ <3 <3 <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh could you do Moe please????


----------



## krielle (Mar 28, 2014)

May I request: 
 Diana, Fauna, Fuchsia, Chrissy, Francine? ;u;


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 28, 2014)

BHAHA these are so cute. I really like the new ones you made. If you have time you should make DIZZY!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

I want the ones in my sig plus static♥


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 28, 2014)

These are so cute!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 28, 2014)

These are adorable! I'd love to see the ones in my second town and Kidcat. Haha. I mean I love my first town but they have a sig already. For now: I'd second Genji, Fuschia, and Static. And if you wouldn't mind trying Cherry and Flora :3 I hope you keep this open until my town is finalized. n.n' I'd love to though these in a spoiler for my other town. So cute.

(for the record, I don't want to ask for too many, but if these come up I second them: Mira, Bonbon, Lopez, and Punchy. ... and Snake. My favorite ex villager /sobs/ /shot)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 28, 2014)

I second the Diana request! c:


----------



## pengutango (Mar 28, 2014)

Ooh! Adorbs!  I'd love to request some:

- Drago
- Peanut
- Wolfgang
- Zell
- Sly
- Willow
- Phoebe
- Hopper
- Stitches
- Scoot

(think you haven't gotten requests for any of these yet... I think... XD)

Thanks so much!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 28, 2014)

Can you make each one in my signature please?


----------



## Stacie (Mar 28, 2014)

Back for a little bit!  Here's the rest of the villagers killJoy- requested. 








tiffc said:


> Oh wow!
> I'd love to see Hans, Cube, Rod, Tipper, Flo, Nan, Anabelle, and Astrid please!
> (Looks like you already finished Rocco and Kabuki)
> 
> Thank you so much - those are the villagers currently living in Treehut!


Here's the villagers of Treehut!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 28, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Back for a little bit!  Here's the rest of the villagers killJoy- requested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh <33 Rod looks so amazing ! Can't wait till you make Bree.. I think you make the mice,kitties and rhinos/hippos look the best


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 28, 2014)

Aaaargh these are adorable <3 If you have time, could you make the villagers that are in my signature? the ones you haven't already made of course :3 I'd appreciate it a lot


----------



## Lithia (Mar 28, 2014)

These are so cute! *^* may I request Rudy, Phoebe, and Chief?


----------



## Kiikay (Mar 28, 2014)

Has Tia and Roscoe already been done? o:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 28, 2014)

Could you please try Goldie,Fauna,Merengue,Vesta,Wendy,Muffy,Blaire,Buck, and Julian if you have time? Your pixels are so adorable <33


----------



## Stacie (Mar 28, 2014)

Just realized I didn't do Anabelle's shirt from the last batch, woops!







cinny said:


> Sooo cute! I really wished I knew how to make pixels or draw at least >:
> I'd like to request a few though!~ Genji, Fuschia, Zell or Ruby ♥










> Beautiful pixel of villagers *-*
> Can you do Hamlet please ?










> There cute! Could you please do Twiggy?








I'm glad all of you like them!  Sorry I haven't been responding to posts really, just trying to get these done. 
I've started updating the OP too so people wont have to dig through the thread to see if a villager has been done or not!


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 28, 2014)

Could you make Gladys, please?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Could you do the villagers in my sig that you haven't done already?


----------



## tiffc (Mar 28, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Back for a little bit!  Here's the rest of the villagers killJoy- requested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! 
Tipper was a voided villager who moved in, but I'm getting attached to her. Hans looks so cute, thank you!


----------



## Syd (Mar 28, 2014)

i request camofrog


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 28, 2014)

Could you do Chrissy and Francine please?


----------



## Goth (Mar 28, 2014)

can you do portia please


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 28, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhh I love your work so much!  If you're still taking requests... Joey!  ~​


----------



## Stacie (Mar 28, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Can I request my 10 villagers? aka Moe, Tabby, Rolf, Ken, Jacques, Genji, Annalisa, Frita, Bree, Alfonso.. sorry for requesting so many jwj


Done your requests~  I completed Genji in an earlier request so he's missing from this line up but you can find him in the OP. 





Woowoo, first page of requests done!
Going to take a break for a little while!


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 28, 2014)

Could you please make Midge, Nana, Sprinkle, Deli, Blanche, Muffy, and Ed?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Done your requests~  I completed Genji in an earlier request so he's missing from this line up but you can find him in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(She said Annalisa, not Annalise. But you got one of my requests done lels)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 28, 2014)

Could you do my villagers, please?  Merengue, Tangy, Felicity, Walker, Muffy, Tia? I think you've already done Rosie, Bunnie, Marina, and Lolly.


----------



## Stacie (Mar 28, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> (She said Annalisa, not Annalise. But you got one of my requests done lels)



Rest in peace, my brain.
I almost mixed up _Anabelle_ with Annalisa too.  Curse you similar sounding names!

Here's the real Annalisa!


----------



## Emily (Mar 28, 2014)

If you did Lily and Mitzi it would make my day. C:


----------



## Darumy (Mar 28, 2014)

These are really, /really/ well done. @_@;


Like no kidding these are wonderful. Thank you so much for doing them!


----------



## Beary (Mar 28, 2014)

Could you do Roscoe? o:


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 29, 2014)

I love these so much haha Bree came out adorable!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Mar 29, 2014)

Aww thanks for the pixel of Hamlet, so beautiful <3


----------



## Cudon (Mar 29, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Done your requests~  I completed Genji in an earlier request so he's missing from this line up but you can find him in the OP.


Aww they look awesomee  And so many have confused Annalise with Annalisa it's incredible. They should really change the names to something a bit more different uwu You're pretty darn fast at making these


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, these are so nice! ;A; 
I'd like to request Sprinkle, Hopper, Filbert, Melba, Pierce, Rodney, Deirdre, and Benedict!
That's a lot though, so if you don't want to do all of them don't feel obligated!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Mar 29, 2014)

please can you do: Static, Alice, Henry, Rowan, Apple, Diana, Wendy, Rudy, Pekoe, Erik

<33333


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 29, 2014)

All my villagers! I wanna use see in my signature!


----------



## Eiryii (Mar 29, 2014)

I love your pixel art!
If you haven't yet, I would love a Vesta, Flurry, Tammy and  Pietro x3
Thank you so much <3


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 29, 2014)

Ooh these are so cool! They must take foreverrrrr. :O
Could you do the villagers in my sig? Except the ones you've already done of course. :3
You should do mayors too! x3


----------



## DaintyC (Mar 29, 2014)

WOW! I love these! If you haven't could you do Chester, Mira, Simon, Roscoe, Joey and Puddles?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 29, 2014)

PIETRO PLEASE


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 29, 2014)

I`d like Merry and Zucker thanks ^.^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't think you've done Kangaroo villagers yet.
Can you do Rooney, Mathilda, Kitt and Astrid? :3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 29, 2014)

RUDY （＾∇＾）


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Mar 29, 2014)

would you make Felicity, Muffy, Scoot, Alli, Gigi, Deena, Molly, and Kitty? You're super cool for doing this


----------



## CR33P (Mar 29, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> PIETRO PLEASE



YES PIETRO


----------



## Stacie (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry about my absence guys, kept getting distracted from working on these!



Idfldnsndt said:


> Oh could you do Moe please????


Moe has been completed and added to the OP!



mayorkiyo said:


> May I request:
> Diana, Fauna, Fuchsia, Chrissy, Francine? ;u;


Here's Diana, Chrissy and Francine!  Check the OP for Fauna and Fuchsia. 







sillysloth said:


> BHAHA these are so cute. I really like the new ones you made. If you have time you should make DIZZY!


Here's Dizzy!







staticistic1114 said:


> I want the ones in my sig plus static♥


Aaa, I worked on a few of these yesterday, but your signature doesn't have villagers listed in it anymore.  I hope I didn't miss any!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 30, 2014)

Aww they're so cute! What page are you on? 
In other words are you on the page with my villagers on it


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 30, 2014)

Drago, Phoebe, and Blanche please?


----------



## krielle (Mar 30, 2014)

OMG SO CUTE! <3 thank you so much! 
I hope you don't mind if I use them for my signature.


----------



## Fairy (Mar 30, 2014)

omg THESE ARE AMAZING. <3
Could you please do Coco, octavian, erik, apple, and flora?


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2014)

Could you do Grizzly, Dizzy pretty please? <3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 31, 2014)

this is amazing! Can you draw coco, merengue & Peanut *__* ? <3

thank you so much Stacie! c: <3333


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe some of mine?
Cheri, Cheif, Cherry, Ozzie, Simon

You have the rest I think!
If you get them all done these could be as popular as the little ones! Maybe spread it around tumblr once you do them all! I love them so much.

Would you allow me to use it on my signature for here and neoseeker? Id post the address to this post if you did.


----------



## Phoebe (Mar 31, 2014)

would you be able to do erik and octavian? <3


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Mar 31, 2014)

Cousteau please!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Aaa, I worked on a few of these yesterday, but your signature doesn't have villagers listed in it anymore.  I hope I didn't miss any!



first of all.. I AM SOO SORRY I THOUGHT YOU IGNORED ME ANDIOWEHFPEWF TTOTT
I owe you the biggest apology ever!!

second, THANK YOU SOOOO MUCHH!! they turned out a kizillion times better than expected!!
yeah I think you made all of them♥


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it possible for you to do the villagers in my signature? I'm on mobile,and I don't know how I will be able to crop them. I know you're getting mountain loads of request,so I will be grateful if you did this. Thank you ^-^


----------



## fairyring (Mar 31, 2014)

These are literally SO cute. Since you've already done Lolly, Molly, and Fuchsia, I'd like to request the rest of my villagers/future villagers for my sig. That would be Bruce, Rudy, Broccolo, Penelope, Olivia, Tangy, Lily, and Nibbles. Thank you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 1, 2014)

Would it be possible for you to draw the last dreamies in my sig? That's Kid Cat, Bob, and Merengue c: I wanna make a sig using them <3


----------



## Stacie (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, sorry I was MIA for a few days there! 

For Joonbug





For pengutango





For sharkystriker22





Again, sorry for the wait on these!


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 5, 2014)

These are amazing! I was wondering if you could do some of my dream villagers? (Cranston, Vesta, Muffy, and Pietro)
Thank you so much :3


----------



## pengutango (Apr 6, 2014)

Awww!! Very cute!  Thanks so much for doing them!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 6, 2014)

Ooh, all I need now is Bob and Merengue <3 They're sooo cute c:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you!^_^ They are so cute!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 6, 2014)

Hippeux and Peewee if you're allowed more than one request a go


----------



## Ai Priestess (Apr 6, 2014)

Could you do my current town and dreamies?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 6, 2014)

Can you maybe pixalete 

Pietro Ali And My mayor?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and Rosie


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi!  These are so cute, I love them!  I would request: 

-Merry
-Teddy
-Deirdre
-Erik
-Bruce


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 9, 2014)

a lot of peoples are requestering Pietro


----------



## pollygone (Apr 9, 2014)

Could you do Merengue?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2014)

Could I get Goldie, Bob and Dotty please? And would you mind if I use them in my sig?


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 9, 2014)

AWW Dizzy looks SO CUTE! I'll use him in my signature soon and credit you!


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 9, 2014)

/whispers/ someone request Tom 

The ones I asked for are so cute


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

Can u please make pietro??


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 13, 2014)

Can you make Monty please???


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi! I'd like to request Gaston, Cally, Purrl, Bella, Ricky, Filbert. Thanks!!


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 4, 2014)

Would it be possible to request Coco, Knox, Tom and Deli?


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 4, 2014)

AHhh you should totally do Chief and Skye x3


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know if you're still doing these since this post is a bit old, but if you are, then I will request Victoria, Roscoe, Jeremiah, Marcie, and Sterling please!


----------

